# Pelagic pirate rides again !!!!!



## PELAGIC PIRATE

I promised i would post when things were back together.....

And although i Wish i had some fishing to report , this news is almost as good ........ as our boat is running again after breaking down and frying the motor offshore in sept 100 miles out offshore SE of the canyon.

Took the boat out and test drove her in the lagoon for a few hours , all systems working perfect !

Hope to start fishing as soon as hunting season winds down and the cobia start moving down the beach .

Still have some Gobblers to kill when season kicks in and some hog hunting to square away now....



Reports to follow sooner than later :thumbup:


----------



## MSViking

Mike, I was wondering what happened to you! Glad to hear you are alive and well! :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

MSYellowfin said:


> Mike, I was wondering what happened to you! Glad to hear you are alive and well! :thumbsup:



Thanks Buddy 

Been watching you , and wondering when i was ever going to be rolling again......


Keep the report up:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Me

How did you get home after blowing an engine 100 miles offshore?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Bill Me said:


> How did you get home after blowing an engine 100 miles offshore?


The US Coast Guard Cutter "COBIA"

was dispatched out of mobile Bay to get us after satellite phone communication ( VHF didn't work that far out , just a note for all you guys that boat that far out with a vhf and no sat phone, YOU NEED ONE ). There was a big tournament that weekend and no boats returned any radio communication except one, who replayed our position/status and phone number to call coast guard.


We waited 9 hours for them to show up, caught some nice dolphin fish in the under water lights while waiting.

Trolled the whole way back in the next day , and actually caught more fish after we broke down........then before we broke down .

took something like 10 hours or so to get into 20 miles and another 4 hours back to the dock.

Most people ask "what did they charge you "


Answer: NADA , but i do pay a stack of taxes every year and 149$ a year to SEA TOW for dock to dock service......


Thanks US COAST GUARD


----------



## MSViking

I completely second PP satellite phone point. I have always carried an Iridium Satellite phone packed in a Pelican watertight case, I have Coast Gurard SAR in New Orleans, Mobile and Pensacola stations, as well as Seatow all on speed dial.

I have always wondered how other boats might or might not respond to the idea of towing another boat 100+ miles. It is a tough situation as it would ruin the other boats trip as well as take a significant amount of time and additional fuel. If i had to, I would certainly help another boater, but man that would be a giant favor for someone to turn a normal 2 hr run into a 10 hr run with fuel consumption tripling!

I continue to be quite surprised every time I see single engine gas outboards at the floaters, that is a chance I would not take, but thats just me.

Glad it ended well for you Mike!

Robert


----------



## Bill Me

So I thought Sea Tow had no limit on tows. Why didn't they come for you?


----------



## MSViking

From Seatow's website:

"Sea Tow has no distance limits. If your local Sea Tow is unable to come get you at long distances, Universal Towing Coverage applies, providing reimbursement of up to $5000 per incident."

I have asked the local Seatow owner in OB what his policy was and he told me that if you can reach them via VHF they would come, this in effect puts about a 30-45 mile range on their coverage. They do have a very tall base antenna. While I am a seatow member, I do not count on them past 50 miles or so.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

MSYellowfin said:


> Mike, I was wondering what happened to you! Glad to hear you are alive and well! :thumbsup:



Same here. :thumbup:


----------



## alm

I was fishing in a 25ft grady sail fish 40miles offshore when both motors stalled we took fuel lines off and gas tank was full of water tried to get the water out but could not get the motors to run and we were taking on water because the access hatch at the transom was not sealed good so by the time the coast guard got to us they said we had about 10 mins left before the boat sank there was 6in of water on the deck and we were bailing water that was out of ponce inlet close to daytona beach fl. we had sat phone called sea tow and they said that they dident have enuff range to come get us so the coast guard came out and saved us.While we were sinking i was thinking about those big ass sharks.


----------



## MSViking

That is why in addition to the sat phone, there is a Revere Offshore Elite 6 person raft with insulated floor onboard, as well as a console mounted epirb and three PLBs, one in ditch bag, one attached via cable to the Pelican Sat phone box and one on a lanyard that I put in my jacket pocket. I guarantee they will find my body!


----------



## sealegs

*seatow rescue*

This with seatow is very troubleing to me,there website promices to come get me if I break down.....maybe


----------



## bonita dan

Glad to hear that fine looking vessel is running again. :thumbup: What was the cause of engine failure again,memory evades me,sorry.


----------



## Go_Sic'm

SeaTow came and got us 65 miles offshore a few years back when our motor died out of Fernandina Beach, FL. We had to get a cargo ship to relay our message to the coast guard who relayed our position to SeaTow. The total bill was $3500. The SeaTow Capt. told us we only had $1500 of coverage, but he wrote the whole thing off. I think a lot of discretion is up to the SeaTow Capt./operator whether or not he's going to come get you. He had been up for 24hrs straight when he got us back to land at 6:00 the next morning.


----------



## Bill Me

Wow, never read anything in the Sea Tow materials to indicate limitations based on VHF contact etc... Glad you got back and appreciative of the good work the Coast Guard does.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Bill Me said:


> Wow, never read anything in the Sea Tow materials to indicate limitations based on VHF contact etc... Glad you got back and appreciative of the good work the Coast Guard does.



I have had this argument before 

Bottom line is that sea tow claims 50 miles to be their limit when sign up .

Try to use it and you will see it's 20 miles .

This is why I have/ or do the the following:

1) 6 man life raft in canister mounted on bow

2) iridium sat phone in a water proof floating case ..........do not get a globalstar unless u need another 8 oz sinker

3) ditch bag with food water and emergency supplies

4) leave float plan , time frame for return.



Wish I had the proper numbers to call when we broke down as that was a real pain 100 miles out.

Also make sure phone is charged before you leave , and that you have work working 12 volt socket and cord to recharge. 


Hope this helps someone some day as this is all life saving advise .


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Bill Me said:


> Wow, never read anything in the Sea Tow materials to indicate limitations based on VHF contact etc... Glad you got back and appreciative of the good work the Coast Guard does.



God Bless the Us Coast Guard 


Period end of story, they are the real heros in this deal and are all volunteer to risk their life to save yours !


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

bonita dan said:


> Glad to hear that fine looking vessel is running again. :thumbup: What was the cause of engine failure again,memory evades me,sorry.


Had the heat exchanger worked on two weeks prior.


The work caused a issue with the expansion valve and caused a catastrophic failure of the cooling system , frying the motor . 



Happened so quick , we had no chance to save it . 


Happened 12 hours into our trip 120 miles from panama city .


We drifted in 20 miles waiting for the coast guard.


Btw : we loaded the boat with dolphin fish in the dark while waiting, and trolled the whole way in , so we still fished !


----------



## alm

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> I have had this argument before
> 
> Bottom line is that sea tow claims 50 miles to be their limit when sign up .
> 
> Try to use it and you will see it's 20 miles .
> 
> This is why I have/ or do the the following:
> 
> 1) 6 man life raft in canister mounted on bow
> 
> 2) iridium sat phone in a water proof floating case ..........do not get a globalstar unless u need another 8 oz sinker
> 
> 3) ditch bag with food water and emergency supplies
> 
> 4) leave float plan , time frame for return.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had the proper numbers to call when we broke down as that was a real pain 100 miles out.
> 
> Also make sure phone is charged before you leave , and that you have work working 12 volt socket and cord to recharge.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps someone some day as this is all life saving advise .


Is'ent that the real truth.


----------



## Downtime2

Mike, I smell blue poontang....you up for it????


----------



## Bill Me

Got the raft. Got the EPIRB. Wife says buy the sat phone. I do what she says.


----------



## Bill Me

PS, thanks for this post. Worth its weight in gold.


----------



## MSViking

Another nice benefit to the Iridium phone is the ability to send a text message to any email address and they in return can email a text to the phone. My wife and I stay in contact thru-out the day this way, easy to do and makes my wife feel all warm and fuzzy with me out so far.


----------



## crackerjac

How does the billing work on the Iridium phones? I vacation/fish OB, AL anyone know of a dealer around that area? Thanks,


----------



## MSViking

I purchased my phone and the service from a company out of Arizona. I am away from my office now so I do not recall their name. Regardless, if you go to Iridium's website they list dealers for sales and service. My rate plan which I have had for years is $39/month with 30 min of airtime included and free incoming text. I rarely if ever go over the base rate. Others have told me that could not find such a good rate? Maybe mine is an old contract rate? Regardless, reality is they are expensive, but that peace of mind I receive is worth it for me. Heck, when a typical rig trip burns almost 200 gallons, it's all expensive!

Robert


----------



## gbliz

amazing,,, would be scary that far out breaking down,,,glad everything worked out ,,,


----------



## Bill Me

How about Inmarsat? Does anyone have them?


----------



## MSViking

when it comes to handheld, you have three choices, Globalstar, Iridium and Isatphone (by Inmarsat). The big negative on the Isatphone is time to connect to network which averages 5-15min!! That is a total dealbreaker, the iridium still remains the best choice for a handheld. If you are talking permanent mount, dome antenna then its a whole different game.


----------



## The Barb

Hello,I have the canister (6-man),PLB, My question is when you text on the Iridium does this count towards your phone minutes,I have been looking at the Sat. phones on e-bay,anybody bought one off e-bay?they keep mentioning something about sims cards that has to be activated,another question, is there a time limit to use the minutes,for emergency use only,will the pre-paid last till gone?looks like someone could get one for about 7-800.00 dollars,Globalstar has a service for 20.00 dollars month,but according to Yall they wont last?New Iridium run about 1200.00 to 1300.00,I wont one and need one but cant afford a new one right now,could buy one off e-bay but used???any advise......


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

The Barb said:


> Hello,I have the canister (6-man),PLB, My question is when you text on the Iridium does this count towards your phone minutes,I have been looking at the Sat. phones on e-bay,anybody bought one off e-bay?they keep mentioning something about sims cards that has to be activated,another question, is there a time limit to use the minutes,for emergency use only,will the pre-paid last till gone?looks like someone could get one for about 7-800.00 dollars,Globalstar has a service for 20.00 dollars month,but according to Yall they wont last?New Iridium run about 1200.00 to 1300.00,I wont one and need one but cant afford a new one right now,could buy one off e-bay but used???any advise......



Global is the cheapest because they have no service , EVER !

Do not even waste your time with them.


The only choice for service and price is iridium.


Service is 40$ a month for 10 minutes and they charge you if you go over . No roll over , emergency plan.


You can find the phones used for 300-400 online, new I paid more but can't remember how much.


Bottom line , when it's a emergency you need it to work ,and the cost per minutes doesn't matter at that point.


----------



## Buche

Any of you guys ever rented one?

http://www.bluecosmo.com/shop/product/1/Iridium_Satellite_Phone_Rental/


----------



## The Barb

*Iridium Sat Phone*

I agree with when you need it money is no option,where can I find a used Iridium other than e-bay,300 to 400,this I can do,also after you purchase phone do you contact Iridium for service? MSyellowFin said earlier that he kept in touch with his wife with a text,does that cost extra and does it use your minutes just like talking,I really appreciate the info. you guys are giving,I am just trying to learn from others mis-stakes,from what I can tell you must have to have one of the newer phones to text?Trying to get set-up.Again Thank you for all your info,hope I can return favor one day...


----------



## Bill Me

Iridium it is


----------



## captlarry

*Boat US Towing*

ONLY towing insurance to have. I've (unfortunatly, a few times) over the past 20 years had to use towing services. From the Georgia coast, Florida Atlantic coast, and the Gulf coast. Doing deliverys and charters, I am running other peoples boats with unknown maintenance and reliability. Towboat US insures ME not the boat. So if I'm on someone elses boat taking them fishing, or moving their boat or whatever, I'm covered. 

EVERYTIME, the Sea Tow experience (where there wasn't a Towboat US tower) was a nightmare : "as soon as the captain is through with dinner with his family, he'll be under way" . That one was in Georgia. 

Everytime I've had contact with Towboat US it has been professional, timely, and safe. picked me up about 65 miles out of Pensacola with another boat radio relaying for us several years ago. 

I think there is a big difference in the way the Sea Tow franchise contract is written and the way Towboat US does business. 

BOAT US TOWING INSURANCE... DON'T LEAVE HOME WITHOUT IT! 

And a Sat Phone, and MOST IMPORTANTLY ,BLUE WATER GUYS, AN EPIRB.

Just my .02


----------

